# Loose Cap - Service Eng. Soon Light



## Rec DNA (Mar 5, 2004)

I got the service engine soon light today (steady - not blinking). When I checked I'm pretty sure the gas cap was loose.

The manual says the light will go off on its own after "a few trips" if there is no problem.

Has this happened to anybody? How many is "a few trips"?

Is there any danger of doing any worse damage by driving it around with the service engine soon light on all the time?

Approximately what would the dealer charge me to reset it? (warantee expired)

Thanks so much for any help/advice you could give. 

PS It's the wife's car and she's justifiably concerned about letting me monkey with her car (I tend to break anything mechanical I touch) so disconnecting and reconnecting the battery is not an option.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Just take it to Autozone or other parts store in your area and they will clear the code for free.

They will also be able to tell you if that was the code in question.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

just put the cap back on and drive for a while. it'll go away eventually as long as the cap is tight.

and no, you won't do any damage to the car by driving while the CEL is lit steady. if it's blinking, then you have a different problem that you need to fix ASAP.


----------

